# ADS L780/2 - any good?



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Need to know before the end of the day.

I am eyeing these on local CL, curious if they are any good? They will be working together with a DIYMA sub in a basic config for occasional mellow listen in my bedroom. They are replacing big Technics towers that I never needed in the first place + they never sounded good to me anyway.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes...absolutely fantastic speakers...I have the L810s, dual 8" per channel..no need for a sub in a simple stereo set up...


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, those are excellent speakers. I've had several sets of ADS speakers from the 70's and 80's pre-and post-braun and they have all sounded great. You will be surprised how good they sound.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well to post an update, I bought them and sold them the next day. Nothing special. At least not for low volume bedroom listening. Made some $ at least and I know they went to good hands.


----------

